# URGENT CAT ADOPTION BROOKLYN NEW YORK!!!



## nightforeverxxx (Feb 22, 2009)

There are 7 cat's for adoption,must be adopted out by the end of March!!! 

Would anyone living in New York like to adopt a cat? Preferably close to Brooklyn NY and can travel there easily. There’s 6 cats up for adoption 3 kittens 3 adults.
None are spayed or neutered, and there’s 3 girls and 3 boys.
There are pictures of 4 of them on nightforeverxxx.deviantart.com

If you would like to adopt a cat please contact [email protected]


----------

